# Cora 19 weeks



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm a big girls now 2 lbs 5 oz what trouble can I get into?


The hunt


The find


The attack


The prize. I love sticks and leaves!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

LOL oh my goodness the last picture is so cute, she looks so proud with her prize!! Cora is just too precious!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Little Ms. Cora, I don't know about being a big girl, but you are absolutely darling! You are still quite a tiny tike. But we'll pretend and tell you that you are a bigz girl.  xxx 

Trieste, I still haven't had time to make her smaller necklace. I'm so sorry. Things have been crazy busy. I also need to get glasses. My eyes aren't what they used to be.  In the last year my eyes have gotten worse. Working with those tiny clasps can be challenging when you can't see. Haha! I promise to get it done soon. 

Hugs and kisses to little Ms. Gorgeous Cora. :love5:


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet as candy!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, she is just adorable. I love her coloring. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

What a great prize! What a sweet baby!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Such a precious baby!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is precious. I love her little picture with the stick in her mouth! Her coloring is also very pretty,


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful baby you have there so pretty


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She is adorable. Hope she brings you much joy.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Those dead leaves sure do call to the little ones, she is so beautiful ! My Ike loves leaves.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Lulajane said:


> LOL oh my goodness the last picture is so cute, she looks so proud with her prize!! Cora is just too precious!!


Thank you so much! She is so much fun! 



TLI said:


> Little Ms. Cora, I don't know about being a big girl, but you are absolutely darling! You are still quite a tiny tike. But we'll pretend and tell you that you are a bigz girl.  xxx
> 
> Trieste, I still haven't had time to make her smaller necklace. I'm so sorry. Things have been crazy busy. I also need to get glasses. My eyes aren't what they used to be.  In the last year my eyes have gotten worse. Working with those tiny clasps can be challenging when you can't see. Haha! I promise to get it done soon.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to little Ms. Gorgeous Cora. :love5:


Teresa, Thank you so much! You don't worry for a second about that smaller necklace. You are too sweet. I understand about the eyes, I went through it too. They will settle down I assure you! 

Thank you so much for your kind words . Funny, she has no idea how tiny she is. She thinks she is as big as we are. It's too funny! And she loves people. She has a fan club at the apartment and is constantly wanting to go visit them. 

Puppy pats and hugs to the Wee-Chi's



Tinaschi's said:


> Sweet as candy!!!


Thank you!



svdreamer said:


> Oh, she is just adorable. I love her coloring.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I do too! She is losing the dark on her ears dang it! I love how her markings are not symmetrical. 





Tessa'smom said:


> What a great prize! What a sweet baby!





BlueJax said:


> Such a precious baby!


Thank you. She played with that branch for the longest time. She had a blast. 



Jayda said:


> She is precious. I love her little picture with the stick in her mouth! Her coloring is also very pretty,


Thank you so much! She is a hoot that's for sure. 



michele said:


> Beautiful baby you have there so pretty


Thank you!



Huly said:


> Very sweet!


Thank you!



zellko said:


> She is adorable. Hope she brings you much joy.


Thank you! She truely does bring me joy. She is spunky and full of life. A free spirit much like me. We certainly are a perfect match!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

That Cora is a doll!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> That Cora is a doll!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you! She really is...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Trieste she is so sweet she makes my teeth ache. Just the cutest thing around. LOVE her!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can certainly see why she has a fan club. :love5:

Since Aunty T can't see anymore  I'm sending little Ms. Cora a pretty dress.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable. I cannot wait to see her when her hair comes totally in she is going to be a beautiful long coat  

Isn't it funny how the smallest of dogs attracts so much attention. I think everyone in our apartment complex (10 buildings) knows who Jaxx is because they have seen him or have heard about him from other residents. He has a lot of people that he thinks he has to see on a daily basis. If I do not stop by the property management office at least every couple days I get told that it is mean to keep him away for so long.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

So cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

She's simply beautiful


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Trieste she is so sweet she makes my teeth ache. Just the cutest thing around. LOVE her!!!!


Tracy, thank you. You are so sweet. She is a mess and I love it!



TLI said:


> I can certainly see why she has a fan club. :love5:
> 
> Since Aunty T can't see anymore  I'm sending little Ms. Cora a pretty dress.


Oh Teresa, you are one of the kindest people i know. Thank you so much! It really isn't necessary. She will love it though and so will I!



intent2smile said:


> She is absolutely adorable. I cannot wait to see her when her hair comes totally in she is going to be a beautiful long coat
> 
> Isn't it funny how the smallest of dogs attracts so much attention. I think everyone in our apartment complex (10 buildings) knows who Jaxx is because they have seen him or have heard about him from other residents. He has a lot of people that he thinks he has to see on a daily basis. If I do not stop by the property management office at least every couple days I get told that it is mean to keep him away for so long.


Thank you so much! It is funny. I have been asked so many times where to get one like her. She has such a personality, there are no others like her. Ha ha. She is constantly on the lookout for someone to socialize with. Then of course there's the one's who "wouldn't have a dog that small". She draws attenetion whereever we go though. 

She is my first LC, I am very interested what to expect as far as her fur. Will her fur come in thicker? 



Tabcat73 said:


> So cute
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!



lilbabyvenus said:


> She's simply beautiful


Thank you so much!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

She's beautiful, I love her markings!


----------

